

Living Efficiently - jgalvez
http://jonasgalvez.com.br/Writings/Living-Efficiently.html

======
alecco
Mercola is a hack.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Mercola>

~~~
jgalvez
Uses all kinds of cheap marketing and scare tactics? Sure.

I just see his blog as a health news digest. He learns about recent
discoveries about Health and Fitness, researches them in detail, comes up with
a way to make money off them (and he's right to do so), and writes articles.
Some articles are good, some are ignorable. In any case, valuable presence on
my subscriptions list.

Got any suggestions for an alternative Health News source that is as prolific
as Dr. Mercola?

~~~
carbocation
The wikipedia article does a good job of summarizing why he is an unreliable
source for health and nutritional advice. Having nutritional research filtered
through him is not something I would find acceptable, and it's unnecessary. If
you have access via, say, a university or workplace, I would recommend
bookmarking and reading nutrition journals on a weekly basis. Even if not, the
free abstracts/summaries will at least be less biased and often equally
informative.

Also, many journals now offer free podcasts, some of which are very good.
Nutrition is not my main area of interest per se, but for other medical topics
these are invaluable and I suspect the same is true for nutrition.

------
sz
Great post but arrgh, use this to read it:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
BobbyH
He applied this CSS rule to all elements on the page: "letter-spacing:-0.1em
!important;". This is why the page looks so cramped.

He also applied this to the body text: "font:140% 'Inconsolata', monospace;" I
presume the site looks good in Inconsolata for those who have it installed.

This site is a good reminder to check your site on another computer. Also,
make common font choices, or at least default to something specific that looks
good.

~~~
jfb
It still looks like crap, even with Inconsolata.

EDIT: It's a good read, though, as noted above.

~~~
jgalvez
Jeez, okay, I'm convinced. I'll make those changes as soon as I can.

------
knarf_navillus
Ironically, his productivity bookmarks have supplied me with so much reading
material that it's unlikely I'll get anything done today.

------
misterbwong
Many of my habits are trending towards what's in the article as well.
Specifically:

1\. My todo list fits between chunks of my life, not the other way around - I
keep a running diary of things I want and need to do. There isn't really a
timeline because I just do them when I can. If it's written down, it'll get
done. TBH my productivity has skyrocketed since adopting this. It's a bit like
structured procrastination: <http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

2\. Keeping to a regular rhythm - I find that as I've grown older, a regular
light/dark schedule helps me to be refreshed and more productive the next day.

3\. Keeping fit - I've cycled through many of the diet and exercise plans out
there but my fitness plan has basically boiled down to "Work out every day.
Eat 3 smallish meals and 2 snacks. Don't eat bad food except maybe once or
twice on the weekends."

------
abraham
I especially enjoyed the linked article Do It Now by Aaron Swartz:
<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/doitnow>

------
bballant
"I turned these and other activities into necessary and weekly scheduled
tasks.." I hope you scheduled some time to be spontaneous.

~~~
jgalvez
Hehe, well, I should probably elaborate that a bit more.

The thing about limiting the things you're supposed to give your attention to
in a single day is that it begins leaving a lot of room for doing whatever you
might feel like doing throughout the day. And by controlling the things you're
most likely to spend time on, you create an opportunity for new activities to
find their place in your schedule. Like spending time outdoors, learning a new
language, all those things you always wanted to do but never "had the time".

------
raju
The article he links to in Men's Health [<http://bit.ly/auvNqa>] is an excerpt
from "Born to run" by Christopher McDougall - <http://amzn.to/c9w7Co> \- Great
book, makes for a great read.

------
karlzt
want to get things done?

use this: <http://userstyles.org/styles/28042>

------
bambax
YASHP! Yet another self-help post.

